# Good cheap hotels in Brighton/South Coast



## cazscot (May 3, 2010)

Hubby and I are thinking of holidaying on the south cost this year possibly Brighton?  Anyone know somwhere nice and cheap where we can stay?  We will be coming down on the train (too far to drive and hubby dosent drive) so need to say somewhere central.  Any ideas gratefully appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2010)

Tez and tom i think live in brighton?
they will probs have a few ideas hun x

dunno if this place helps you out x

http://www.booking.com/city/gb/brig...71596621;ws=&gclid=COH2ibfvtqECFROElAodyD4o_A


----------



## shiv (May 3, 2010)

http://www.hostelbookers.com/result...tearrival=05/05/2010&intnights=2&languageid=1

it's searching for the next couple of nights, but worth a look?


----------



## Heidi (May 3, 2010)

We stayed in a great place called Snooze - quite cheap (by Brighton's standards), reasonably central and really nice. 

http://www.snoozebrighton.com/


H
x


----------



## Tezzz (May 4, 2010)

I can have a look at the tourist information place if you want.


----------



## cazscot (May 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone had a look at various places and just trying to narrow down the dates now.

Tez thanks,  have been in contact with Brighton tourist information


----------



## falcon123 (May 4, 2010)

Try this link:-



http://www.visitbrighton.com/site/accommodation


----------

